# PICS from SM HOT MAMAS Meetup- NYC Style!



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Hot Malt Mamas Club!

SO ladies,.......................

*Who is going to start posting pics?!?! *We were hot and dangerous that night...lol...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: It is officially the BABCOCK experience..in NYC!

All I am going to say is...someone *ahem* popper her subway cherry that night....and that is only the beginning!!!



Time: Friday, at a dangerous hour
Place: Aspen Social Club 157 West 47th Street New York, New York 10036
Who: 15 extremely hot malt mamas!!
What: Some can be shared, but others shall remain secret...:HistericalSmiley:

artytime:


*Feel free to share (work safe) pics here- LOL!!! *


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, where are the pictures :blink: Is everyone still sleeping:huh:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a GREAT day/night!!!! Didn't get home till about 11:30 last night. I'm still tired from all the fun! 

So here we go....Babcock in NYC.......

The day started w/Pat and Elaine coming to my house and we took the train into the city. I wish I got a pic of Pat on the train. It was her first train ride into the Big Apple. We met up w/Leslie, Sue and Debbie at the Progressive Dog Show which we missed the show but got to shop the vendors. Then we headed uptown on the subway to Sue's apartment. How did we get uptown you ask??? We took the subway. Someone popped their subway cherry.....








Notice the girl police officer by the subway door? I think she was preparing to write Pat a ticket in case she decided to get naughty underground LOL!!:HistericalSmiley:
Then we all had a fabulous lunch at Sue's apartment. Tyler LOVED having 6 of his aunties fuss over him for hours! 
This was the 6 of us leaving Sue's to go to dinner.
Elaine, Sue, Leslie, Debbie, Pat, Me









Then it was dinner @ the Aspen Social Club w/more wonderful SM ladies!
This place was so cool it even had a fireplace LOL









Our great group.....










Back row: Carina, Me, Diana, Leslie, Pat, Kerry, Elaine, Linda
Front row: Alice, Marina, Sue, Edith, Debbie, Stacy











































It was the most perfect day!!! So glad to see everyone!!! Such fun that Pat, Elaine and I struggled to stay awake on the train ride home LOL! Those two are like sisters. Thanks for the laughs girls.

Hope you all enjoyed the pics!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Super pictures, thank you so much. I can see that everyone had a great time. I am planning on going to Westminster on Mon. I can't wait.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: what a fitting title!!! 
Everyone looks FABULOUS!! :chili::chili: What a good day  and with such a big group you guys are wonderful organizers haha!! It's really cool to see the faces behind the names on SM :thumbsup: thanks for sharing!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL I loveeeeeee the one of Pat on the subway!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

angelgirl599 said:


> lol i loveeeeeee the one of pat on the subway!!


ditto


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

seems like an awesome fun day spent by a bunch of sweet and pretty malt mamas  :chili: AWESOME shots! Really loved them all! Thanks for taking us along :chili:
__________________



mom2bijou said:


> How did we get uptown you ask??? We took the subway. Someone popped their subway cherry.....


Ok! I have to admit that reading this in SM once, 


Moxie'smom said:


> no, JN you didn't! I'm with Sue..*I think taking a ride on the NYC subways is enough of a thrill ride for me*, thank you..LOL


in comparison to sky diving experience raised my curiosity about that sort of ride...so I gotta love Pat's reaction lol


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome!!! I wish I could have come!! that looks like such a fun time...and the menu....yumm!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love that you all had so much fun!!! Those pictures are great!! 

THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting them : )


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

So wish I could have gone :yes::Good luck:To all who are showing. Keep posting, it is so much fun to see everyone!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I might be moving to NYC soon for a new job. If all goes well, I look forward to joining all of you on your next night out!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Tammy! Such a great narration of the day! And the pics look awesome!
We all really had a fun time. Marina did great, can't wait to see them again on Monday! 

Alice and company great organizing.
Susan thanks for a lovely luncheon and sharing your home with us. Tyler is one handsome boy!
Ladies, what a wonderful way to begin the weekend. 
Pat, hope you had fun on that subway ride.
Tammy, wish you could have danced with us!!!! Xoxo! Too bad you had to go home... Lol


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That must have been a fantastic meetup. Wow! you are all gorgeous!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, how much fun!! what a great meet up!!:chili::chili:
love the menu too!! LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

fun:chili: fun:chili: fun:chili:, you all look so pretty, one day I hope to meet all of you


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo jealous. You look like you were having such a good time together. Wish I could have joined you. And HOT MAMAS is RIGHT!!! We have gorgeous Fluff Moms here on SM. 

So glad that Stacy and Maina were able to join you as well as Carina and some of the others that don't live in the city.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Wow glad you all had fun, its looks like you all had a great time....thanks for sharing the pics Tammy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

cool! looks like you all had a ball. yep...love Pat on the subway LOL


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness.......love these pics!!! It looked like such fun!!! Pat, that picture on the subway looked like some one had their hand on you:w00t:...such a look of surprise!!!!:HistericalSmiley: Glad everyone got together and had such a grand time!!!! I too am jealous~~~~


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Oh, it looked like fun! I wish I lived closer to you guys. I've never been on the subway or in New York, but I have been on the Metro in Paris...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The pictures just don't do justice, we had SO much fun, I wish you all could have been there. Pat is a riot (no surprise)! She truly poses for pictures, lol. I think we should call her Miss Hollywood or something for her perfect poses.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am GREEN with envy!! What a great group and sounds like you all had a terrific time! You all look WOWZA!!! :w00t: Hot mamas is no lie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahem......Linda....I do not pose....that is just the way I always look :HistericalSmiley:

What a riot!!! NY is a bit much for me....I could have never gotten there by myself. Did you know when you get on the train, that there really is a conductor guy...uniform and all who takes your ticked and uses the hole puncher on real fast...just like in the movies!!!! I couldn't believe it!

Then we went on the subway!!! :w00t: I've heard there were rats down there!!!! Leslie and Tammy said "don't look down onto the tracks" (right :huh Elaine and I were both straining to see the tracts, LOL. But, darn, we didn't get to see one rat. But we did see a homeless man sleeping on the ground - right in the middle of the day!!

OHHHHH...and guess what! When we went into Sue's apt buiding....there was an employee (no lie) who stayed in the elevator and pushed the button for you. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: That just cracked me up!!!!! 

Oh and we also took a cab....I asked the cabbie if we were in the "Cash Cab" and if wanted to ask us some questions. He didn't speak much english, but he laughed and said "no, he wasn't". 

What a day. I left my house at 8:30am and got home at 12:30PM!!!! Then I got up early today and went up to Edison (over an hour ride) for a Super Pet Expo. Man am I tired now!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such fun! Wish I was there!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

YEAH!!! GREAT GREAT PICS TAM!!!! The one of Patsy on the subway is too classic...omg..haha....love you gals!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

These are great!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Thank you so much! I love seeing all of your sweet smiling faces and so glad you had fun!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for all of the great pictures of our SM Hot Mamas!!! All of you look great! 

How wonderful that so many of you were able to be there and enjoy fun times together. I wish I could have been there, too! 

Pat, I think you can be the new model for the New York City subway ads!! It looks like you are saying ... "Oh, Drrrr ... rats!! I'm having such fun on my subway ride that I don't want to get off the train!"


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

loved every single pic !!! im so happy i found SM , all u girls are beautiful inside and outside !!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - your pix came out great I think I'm going thru withdrawal tonight. I miss dining with the gang. Pretty boring at home by comparison. You're welcome, Leslie. I'm so glad you all came up and got to meet Tyler. He misses you all. :wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've loved seeing all these NY pictures. I'm so glad everyone had a good time. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

